# Brevile Sage the same or not



## thenunn (Jun 17, 2021)

Hi all , Im hoping someone can help ..I know Brevile is used abroad , Sage is used here BUT , is there a difference in their make up and performance ? I was looking at Brevile Mini v Sage dtp, ?

Also whats the longest working life one hope for with one of these ?

thanks all


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

They are one and the same - Breville is US / Australia, but they could not be Breville in the UK as there was already a company operating under that name in the UK.

In terms of working life, it depends on how well you look after it I suppose. Parts can be difficult to source so you may need to send off for repair in some cases if something goes wrong and this can prove expensive. Sage give a 2 year warrantee on their products and will replace in that time if anything goes wrong.


----------



## pphaneuf (Apr 20, 2021)

Note that the Breville company that's operating in the UK seems to sell machines that look quite similar to some Sage models (as you point out, the Breville Barista Mini to the Sage Duo-Temp Pro, and also the Breville Barista Max to the Sage Barista Express), but they don't seem to be quite the same, and they're also suspiciously about *half the price* of the Sage models they are similar to?!

That sounds too good to be true, I'd suspect they are different internally (but I do not know for certain)...

They also remind me of the Aldi espresso machine, which also looks somewhat similar to the Sage Barista Express, but did *NOT* perform as well! 😂


----------



## pphaneuf (Apr 20, 2021)

dutchy101 said:


> They are one and the same - Breville is US / Australia, but they could not be Breville in the UK as there was already a company operating under that name in the UK.


 To be clear: in the UK, Breville and Sage are *not* "one and the same", they are completely different companies.


----------



## pphaneuf (Apr 20, 2021)

See these:



https://www.breville.co.uk/breakfast/coffee-makers/breville-barista-max-espresso-coffee-machine/VCF126.html


https://www.breville.co.uk/breakfast/coffee-makers/breville-barista-mini-espresso-coffee-machine/VCF125.html


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

pphaneuf said:


> To be clear: in the UK, Breville and Sage are *not* "one and the same", they are completely different companies.


 To be a bit clearer, Sage Appliances is a trading name used by the Australian owned Breville Group in Europe. This is because Breville Australia sold its ownership of their brand in Europe in 1982.

Also of note is that Breville Australia recently acquired Baratza, but I don't think there is any evidence of the brands merging yet.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

pphaneuf said:


> To be clear: in the UK, Breville and Sage are *not* "one and the same", they are completely different companies.


 Yeah, i thought that's exactly what I said, no?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Stox said:


> Also of note is that Breville Australia recently acquired Baratza, but I don't think there is any evidence of the brands merging yet.


 Big fish eats small fish. Similar to

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/48041-la-pavoni-acquired-by-smeg/?do=embed


----------



## pphaneuf (Apr 20, 2021)

dutchy101 said:


> Yeah, i thought that's exactly what I said, no?


 You initially said "they are one and the same", and I know that you meant "Sage in the UK" and "Breville elsewhere", but I think the original poster was asking it in the sense of both in the UK (Sage and "Breville UK")? And in the UK, they are different companies.

(I based this off the mention of a "Breville Mini", which isn't a product that exists outside the UK, as far as I know)

Same thing, just from a different point of view. 🙂


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

thenunn said:


> Hi all , Im hoping someone can help ..I know Brevile is used abroad , Sage is used here BUT , is there a difference in their make up and performance ?


 The OP asked this and had already realised that Sage was used in the UK whilst abroad the company was Breville. I did point at Breville in the UK was a different company.

Anyway, I think it will all be crystal clear for everyone now. Haha


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

They are one and the same but it's a torturous path to follow. It can also be down to a brand used by a countries agent for Breville but don't think that is the case now and may never have been.

 The aldi machine is a machine sold under the Gastrobak name or how ever it is spelled. It contains a BE soleniod block. It may use a thermoblock or thermo what ever. Some one would have to look.

Very very poor review as it clearly has a 3 way action and is a Sage machine or Breville take your pick. Actually I think there was a world wide BE once that looked the same.


----------

